# Teichbau Wasserzonen (Grösse)



## Hawkeye (30. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin gerade mit dem Ausheben meines Gartenteiches beschäftigt und könnte noch ein paar Tipps gebrauchen. 

Besonders würde mich interessieren, wie tief (effektiv, also bis zum Einfüllmaterial auf der Folie) und wie gross (Fläche mit grösster Tiefe) die Tiefwasserzone sein muss, damit man allenfalls ein paar kleine Fische halten könnte. Diese sind jedoch vorerst nicht geplant. 

(Teich befindet sich auf ca. 800-900 m.ü.M.)

Macht es etwas, wenn gegen Süden (Norden=Schubkarre) der Rand steil in die Tiefwasserzone abfällt?

Eine weitere Frage habe ich noch bezüglich der Kapilarsperre. Ich werde ein Teichrandsystem verwenden welche einen Kiesgraben vom eigentlichen Teich trennt. Wie breit muss dieser mindestens sein? Ich habe nicht so viel Platz...

 
Auf dem Bild ist der aktuelle Stand zu sehen. Eventuell werde ich die 2 Flachwasserzonen noch etwas zugunsten der Tiefwasserzone verkleinern. Rundherum am Rand befindet sich eine Sumpfzone von ca. 30-40 cm. Die Tiefwasserzone befindet sich noch nicht auf der endgültigen Tiefe. 

Die Abmessungen der Wasserfläche werden ca. 4mx1.60m (Mindestbreite, eher mehr) sein.

Vielen Dank schon im Voraus für die Hilfe.

Grüsse Hawkeye


----------



## Michael der 2. (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichbau Wasserzonen (Grösse)*

Hi

Für Fische solltest du schon etwa 1-1,2m Tiefe erreichen. Und dann auch mindestens 1 besser 2m² Grundfläche. Eine Steilwand sieht nicht so schön und eher unnatürlich aus. Grundsätzlich ist das aber machbar. Ab 30° Steigung rutscht das Substrat oder der Kies ab. Die Zonen kannst du etwa 30cm breit machen. Wenn die Schrägen mit Substrat bedeckt sind (also max 30°) auch weniger. Sie wachsen dann auch über die Pflanzzone hinweg und bedecken auch etwas die Schrägen. An der Tiefenzone könntest du auch auf eine tiefere Zone verzichten und nur eine Flachwasserzone (etwa 10 cm) einbauen. Dann hast du mehr Platz zur Verfügung. 
Du hast natürlich dann ein Problem. Mit 30° Gefälle wirst du kaum 1m Tiefe erreichen. Du musst also Steiler graben, sodass da kein Substrat mehr hält, den Teich vergrößern oder aber nicht so tief und auf Fische verzichten. Aber auch andere Wassertiere möchten überleben wie zb. Libellenlarven etc. Dann wären 80cm denke ich ausreichend. Dann musst du aber sicher sein, dass du niemals Fische einsetzt. Bei deiner Wohnlage scheint es doch kalt zu werden im Winter. Ich bin kein Fischfreund, da Fische automatisch einen Großteil des Lebens im Wasser fressen bzw. andere Tiere einen Fischbesetzten Teich meiden. Teiche mit Fischen gibt es viele, aber die richtige Lebensvielfalt kommt erst zu Stande, wenn sie auch eine Chance hat.
Das muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden. Außerdem ist die Sache mit dem Filter dann erledigt. Für Fische (zumindest gründelnde) solltest du keinen Sand als Substrat verwenden.
Mit dem Kiesgraben versteh ich nicht so, wie das gemeint ist.
40 cm (Wassertiefe) sind schon bisschen viel. 30cm wären dagegen für die meisten Pflanzen noch zutreffender.
Fällt dein Rand direkt zur Sumpfzone mit 30-40cm Wassertiefe ab? Da überspringst du die wichtige Flachwasserzone (10cm), in der die meisten Pflanzen wachsen.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Hawkeye (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichbau Wasserzonen (Grösse)*

Hallo Michael

Vielen Dank für die Informationen. Ich habe heute nochmals etwas gegraben und nun die Tiefe von 1.10m erreicht, jedoch ist der Teil der 1.10 tief ist nur 60x40 cm gross. 

Die Fische sind inzwischen definitiv vom Tisch, ich will lieber, dass sich die Tiere, welche wollen, selbst ansiedeln. Jedoch möchte ich doch eine tiefe Zone für diese Tiere, damit sie im Winter sicher sind.
Was hältst du davon, wenn ich gegen Süden und Westen den Teichrand um ca. 15-20 cm erweitere und eventuell die Einbuchutungen entferne? Ich habe da ja noch etwas Platz. So könnte ich die Tiefwasserzone etwas vergrössern und das Gefälle verkleinern. 
Es gibt ja auch noch solche Pflanztaschen für die Bepflanzung von steileren Zonen. 

Mit der SUmpfzone hast du mich falsch verstanden, die Masse waren die Breite, nicht die Tiefe. Die Tiefe beträgt nachher abzüglich des Substrats ca. 0-10cm

Unten habe ich aktuelle Fotos mit Erklärung angefügt. Die Vergrösserung gegen Westen und Süden ist auch eingezeichnet. Soll ich den Übergang von der Sumpf- zur Flachwasserzone noch etwas abflachen? Im Moment beträgt der Winkel ca. 45°
Wenn ja, auf Kosten der Flachwasser oder der Sumpfzone? Die Sumpfzone ist ja wie auf den Bildern zu sehen etwas breiter an den längsten zwei Teichstellen.

Dann noch eine andere Frage, benötige ich ohne Fische einen Teichfilter? Ich werde auf jeden Fall eine Pumpe für den geplanten Bachlauf an der Ostseite des Teiches benötigen. 
Eine Rinne mit Regenwasser vom Dach (Eigentlich fliesst das Wasser in eine Tonne, jedoch kann per Schieber das Wasser zum Teich gelenkt werden) wird den Teich ausserdem mit Frischwasser versorgen.
 

 

 

Bin gerade im Stress. Ich hoffe, dass ich nichts übersehen habe 

Grüsse Hawkeye


----------



## Limnos (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichbau Wasserzonen (Grösse)*

Hi

Wegen der Kapillarsperre biegt man den unbeschnittenen Folienrand ringsum senkrecht 5-7 cm hoch und tackert ihn z.B. an Kanthölzer oder legt Waschbeton- oder andere Steinplatten als Stütze dagegen. Ich schlage onhehin vor, nichts von der Folie abzuschneiden und da, wo sie nicht vom Wasser bedeckt ist, den Boden unter ihr soweit abzutragen, dass das Wasser 3-5 cm darüber steht.- Anschließend gibt man die abgetragene Erde *auf *die Folie, aber so, dass sie nicht in tiefere Schichten abrutscht. Optisch gehört dieser Bereich zum Land. Da aber der Boden Wasser durchtränkt ist, kann man in ihn Sumpfpflanzen setzen. Man gewinnt so wertvolle Pflanzfläche, und ist nicht auf Töpfe und Kübel angewiesen. Hiermit erübrigt sich auch die Frage: Wie kaschiere ich die Folien oberhalb der Wasserfläche.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Hawkeye (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau Wasserzonen (Grösse)*

Hallo

Danke für die Antwort  
Kann mir bitte noch jemand mit dem Rest weiterhelfen? Ich würde das Wetter gerne noch Nutzen und langsam fertig werden


----------



## FiskasGartenteich (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau Wasserzonen (Grösse)*

Ich würde auf keinem Fall Erde auf die Folie machen, wenn es regnet wäscht sich der Boden aus und die darin enthaltenen Mineralien gelangt ins Wasser. Starkes Algenwachstum und trübes Wasser können die Folgen sein. Wenn die Wurzeln oder Erde nach ein paar Jahren mit dem Wasser in Berührung kommen, vergrößerst Du deine Verdunstungsoberfläche extrem. Du kommst nicht mit Wasser nachschütten nach. Dein Wasser sollte immer Nährstoffarm sein und bleiben!! Mach groben Kies oder Steine als Randbegrenzung. „die abgetragene Erde“ wofür gibt es Nährstoffarme Teicherde?
Deine Tiefenzone (Trichter) ist viel zu klein von der Fläche, alle Blätter und abgestorbenen Pflanzen werden sich drin sammeln und gammeln, ob sich da die Fische im Winter wohlfühlen oder xxx? Wie oben beschrieben mindestens 1 besser 2m² Grundfläche. Normalerweise ist das Verhältnis am Ufer 1m tiefe zu 3m Ufer zur Mitte 1:3. Überlege, wie Du vielleicht ein „Steilhang“  im Wasser anlegen kannst. Wenn es gut gemacht ist, sieht das keiner.

Was waren die anderen Fragen nochmal?


----------



## Hawkeye (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau Wasserzonen (Grösse)*

Hallo

Danke für die Infos. Also den Teichrand werde ich mit einem Teichrandsystem und anschliessendem Kiesgraben ausführen, nicht mit Erde. 

Die Fische werden auch definitiv nicht kommen. Es geht nur um andere Tiere, welche überwintern wollen. 

Die restlichen Fragen stehen im zweiten Beitrag mit den drei Bildern.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Grüsse Flavio


----------



## FiskasGartenteich (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau Wasserzonen (Grösse)*

Wie du deinen Teich und die einzelnen Bereiche und Zonen aufteilst ist Geschmackssache. Wenn du mehr Sumpf haben willst dann mach mehr Sumpf oder mehr Wassere magst dann mach mehr Tiefenbereich. Bedenke bei der Pflanzen Beschaffung an das Wachstum und die Größe!!! Große Pflanzen ehr im hinteren Sichtfeld, kleine mehr vorne. Dünge dein Wasser nicht! Wenn du das Pflanzenwachstum anregen willst benutze geeignete Töpfe. Ich habe auch sehr gute Erfahrungen mit der Zugabe von gemahlenen Sepia direkt in die Töpfe gemacht.

Flachwasserbereiche erhitzen sich schneller -> Algenwachstum und hohe Verdunstung kann die Folge sein!

Ob du einen Filter brauchst hängt von vielen Faktoren ab

Sonneneinstrahlung
Wassertemperatur
Nährstoffgehalt
wie oft Wasserwechsel
welche und wie viele Pflanzen
usw.

Ich würde es erst mal ohne Filter probieren. Teichfilter/Pumpe müssen immer 24 Stunden laufen, damit die Mikroorganismen mit frischem Wasser und Sauerstoff versorgt werden. Wenn nicht und du schaltest die Pumpe nach einiger Zeit wieder an, kommt eine übelriechende und Giftige Brühe aus dem Filter!!

Beim Regenwasser gibt es viele verschieden Meinungen. Regenwasser ist frei von Mineralen, also gut gegen Algenwachstum. Du solltest immer gereinigtes Regenwasser einsetzen. Nach langer Trockenzeit und in den Monaten Mitte April bis Mitte Juni musst du wegen der hohen Pollen und Blütenstaubbelastung besonders aufpassen. Ansonsten riecht dein Teich schnell mal nach Gülle.

Für den Herbst und Winter besorge dir ein großes Laubnetz und ein Gestell bauen damit das Netz die Pflanzen nicht erdrückt.

Ein paar (bis fünf) kleine einheimische Fische kannst du ruhig einsetzen, __ Stichlinge und Co haben nicht so einen großen Stoffwechsel wie Goldfische. Goldfische sehen schön aus, Schei$$en aber wie die Weltmeisten. Du willst ja kein Moskitohotel. Anderseits kann es sein das die Fische den Nachwuchs von den Lurchen und Co fressen.

Kann dem Michael der 2 nur zustimmen.

zu den Bilder
im Bild 	IMG_4166.jpg , das braune ist alles Schei$$€
2011-10-03 14.37.59.jpg Laubnetz für den Winter/Herbst


----------



## Hawkeye (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau Wasserzonen (Grösse)*

Vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Tipps. Du hast mir echt weitergeholfen. 

Noch eine Frage wegen dem Regenwasser: Es ist so geplant, dass sobald die Tonne voll ist, das Wasser über die Rinne (siehe Bild, wird noch gekürzt) in den Teich fliesst und ihn somit mit Frischwasser versorgt. Ich denke dadurch wird der Schmutzeil in der Tonne gesammelt und im späteren Verlauf des Regens das sauberere Wasser in den Teich geleitet. Was hältst du von dieser Überlegung? 

Da das Wasser aus der Tonne für die Pflanzen im Garten verwendet wird, sollte immer der erste Teil des Regens Platz haben. Mittels eines Schiebers in der Regenwasserleitung kann zwischen Tonne und Rinne umgeschaltet werden.


----------



## FiskasGartenteich (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau Wasserzonen (Grösse)*

Ich halte von deiner offen Ritze im Gras nicht viel. Die wird auch schnell zu einer dreckigen Ritze. Staub, Pollen, Dreck, Gras usw. sammeln sich darin und werden beim nächsten Regen  in  den Teich gespült. 

Die Schieberlösung ist gut. Damit kannst Du auch regeln wie viel Frischwasser in den Teich gelangt. Ich würde nicht mehr als ¼  des Wasservolumens jede Woche Wasserwechsel machen, damit der PH Wert usw. stabil bleiben.


Im Bild sieht Du meine Lösung, der Strumpf hat einer super Filterwirkung.


----------



## Hawkeye (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau Wasserzonen (Grösse)*

Hallo

Vielen Dank für die Tipps, die Lösung mit der Tonne sieht gut aus. Im Anhang der aktuelle Stand mit Bachlauf und vergrösserter Tiefwasserzone. Leider Habe ich die Folie für den Bachlauf etwas zu kurz bemessen (Breite), werde morgen nochmals holen müssen ;-)


----------



## FiskasGartenteich (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau Wasserzonen (Grösse)*

sieht doch schon gut aus...


----------



## Limnos (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichbau Wasserzonen (Grösse)*

Hi

Was das Regenwasser anbelangt, würde ich nicht umschalten, sondern an der Tonne einen Überlauf machen. So ist die Tonne immer voll, und auch bei Abwesenheit, fließt das Zuviel in den Teich. Vorher sinken in der Tonne die festen Bestandteile ab.
Zum Teich: ich habe Teiche ohne Bodengrund. Bodengrund schafft nur Probleme. Die Pflanzen habe ich zunächst in (entlang der Formnaht) halbierte Kanister gepflanzt. Sind sehr standfest!. Wenn sie total durchwurzelt waren, wurden sie überflüssig. Man konnte den Wurzelballen direkt auf die Folie stellen. Für eine Seerose sammelt sich an der tiefsten Stelle ohnehin genug Schlamm, sodass ich die ohne Topf immer nur mit einem Stein dort versenkt habe. Gerade bei einem kleinen Teich erobern sich Pflanzen vom Rand her auch die tieferen Zonen. Und Bodengrund mit Wurzelfilz ist bei Folie später schlecht schlecht im Zaum zu halten. Pflanzen wie __ Hornblatt, __ Krebsschere, __ Froschbiss oder __ Wasserschlauch sind ohnehin nicht auf Bodengrund abgewiesen. Auch ist es nicht sehr logisch, wenn man die Folien von unten gegen Steinchen schützen will, aber oben dann Kies und Steine draufpackt. Auch der drückt sich in die Folie ein!

MfG.
Wolfgang

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

